# Ninewells anyone??



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd put it out there and see if there is anyone cycling at Ninewells just now or planning to in the future? 

I remember years ago there was the 'Rollercoaster' thread for anyone cycling at Ninewells, which was always a hive of activity. 

Would be good hearing from others at the same clinic!


----------



## Luna G (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi @Fyfey

I have just came across your thread and thought i would respond as i have just recently had a fresh transfer done at ninewells last week!

Previously my dh and I used a private clinic in glasgow for 3 cycles which all ended with bfns unfortunately.

Really hopeful that this 4th time round with ninewells has a different ending. Im currently im my 2ww with 2 embies 🤞

Have you begun your treatment yet? From my experience the staff at ninewells were excellent i really cant fault them x


----------

